# Do weened mice need to be taught to use water bottle?



## CorySpaceCowboy (May 31, 2011)

The title speaks for itself, I recently weened a male mouse and put him in his own set up and the thought just occurred to me that I've never seen him use the bottle in his mothers cage so do I just assume he'll figure it out or that he already has, or do I need to instruct him in some way?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I like to tap the bottle, both to make sure it works and to make sure there's water on the outside. You can also monitor the level (say with a pen on the outside), but with only one mouse, it'll take a long time for the level to budge.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

My youngs always figure it out by themselves, so I think yours will too, if he hasnt already (but he probably has).

I also do the tapping thing evety time i feed or look to the mice.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anne said:


> My youngs always figure it out by themselves, so I think yours will too, if he hasnt already (but he probably has).
> 
> I also do the tapping thing evety time i feed or look to the mice.


they dont just figure it out 

Its a learned behaviour, they see their mum doing it so copy her.

Mark


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Did I write anything about the process of how they learn it? I dont think so.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anne said:


> Did I write anything about the process of how they learn it? I dont think so.


I didnt mean that to be seen as offensive :fsniper


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry, then I must have read to much into your post.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anne said:


> Sorry, then I must have read to much into your post.


Thats the thing witht he internet you cant see facial expression or tone of voice, so you just read things how they appear :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah, well sh*t happens


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

my mice came from a pet shop where they had a bowl of water, and they picked up the water bottle straight away


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Zowie said:


> my mice came from a pet shop where they had a bowl of water, and they picked up the water bottle straight away


Instinct to search for source of water and food in a new surrounding =D

I had my Chinese Painted Quails drinking from water bottles as well.


----------

